# On In Newcastle



## MHB (15/4/12)

Just a heads up for the Newcastle beer lovers
This is the list of upcoming on tap beers at the Albion Hotel, a mate of mine is importing some really obscure Belgians and his first shipment of Troubadour in kegs just arrived.
In spite of what the list says the Blond is going on this week, when we have killed that the Magma will follow, hopefully by Friday night as I plan to drink a lot of it. After that its the Obscura.
I have tasted all three of these in bottle but this is the first time these beers have been on tap in Australia and Im really looking forward to them.
What Rate Beer has to say: -
Blond -88 (Ok its not really to style)
Magma -97
Obscura -96
View attachment 53774

And people ask why we live in Newcastle...
Mark


----------



## kelbygreen (15/4/12)

that sounds awsome hope I can get there to try one


----------



## MHB (20/4/12)

Tonight Guys, shame it clashes with cllub night but...
View attachment 53921

Mark


----------



## Muggus (20/4/12)

MHB said:


> Tonight Guys, shame it clashes with cllub night but...
> View attachment 53921
> 
> Mark


Hardly a soul will be at club night...Geoff and myself are out, including several others...
I suggest you relocate to the Albion


----------



## MHB (21/4/12)

You bastards, you complete and utter bastards I get myself down there by 6:00 and get 1 glass of the blond into me and its all over dead keg.
75 minutes later Im up for a third glad of the Magma screw you all its blown to. Seriously guys and gals slow the hell down, a keg of 9% in an hour and a quarter isnt reasonable and I was so looking forward to a long night.
What do you drink after Belgian IPA, well fortunately there was a bottle of Tokyo Balck Horizon, which is really dam tasty, followed by a Tactical Nuclear Penguin which someone else sprang for (thank God) after that well its all getting very blurry and I was getting seriously pi55ed and did anyone get that 6 blonds phone number because no matter how good the beer was the blond was better and I seriously want one of those!
Mark


----------



## punkin (21/4/12)

Out of interest, how much was a pint going for?


----------



## bigfridge (21/4/12)

punkin said:


> Out of interest, how much was a pint going for?



You don't serve such beers in pints - each Belgian beer has its own specially designed glass.

I would guess that they were middy size (425 ml) and were $9


----------



## MHB (10/7/12)

Tomorrow night at the Albion
I'll be going to taste the Tokyo, (not something you see on tap often) OSH on Hand Pump if for no other reasons
Mark


HumpDayBeer Club meets at The Albion Ale House
Tomorrow night from 6.30pm (Wednesday 11th July)
& Every second Wednesday of the month.....

Beers for tomorrow night are;
Mountain Goat Beer Red Saison
Moa Brewing Cocoa Weizen (NZ)
Old Speckled Hen off the handpump (England)
Feral Brewing Company Smoked Porter 
Murray's Craft Brewing Co Grand Cru
& to finish the huuuggeee BrewDog Tokyo (Scotland)

All on TAP,, $25 includes nibbles at the end
Concluded by 8pm (School night)

Please forward to anyone who you feel would like to join us!

See you here
Corey


Corey Crooks
Licensee
Newcastle's #1 Craft Beer Pub
The Albion Hotel
Incorportaing Albion AleHouse & Bistro Albion
72 Hannell St
Wickham NSW 2293
P 02 49 622 411 I F 02 49 612 182 I M 0410 324 423
Dont take yourself too serious....BUT always your BEER!

Visit our website www.thealbion.com.au 
Join us on facebook www.facebook.com/albionhotel
Follow us on Twitter @albionnewcastle


----------



## Gough (10/7/12)

MHB said:


> Tomorrow night at the Albion
> I'll be going to taste the Tokyo, (not something you see on tap often) OSH on Hand Pump if for no other reasons
> Mark
> 
> ...



No Grand Cru for you then Mark!  

Shawn


----------



## davo4772 (10/7/12)

My introduction to pubs in Newcastle was the Bellevue Hotel, how things have changed.


----------



## Muggus (11/7/12)

MHB said:


> Tomorrow night at the Albion
> I'll be going to taste the Tokyo, (not something you see on tap often) OSH on Hand Pump if for no other reasons
> Mark


Tokyo on tap! Yikes!
Might swing by after work and check it out...


----------



## Weizguy (11/7/12)

david72 said:


> My introduction to pubs in Newcastle was the Bellevue Hotel, how things have changed.


Yep, the old Bellvue (sp?) has since been closed, and not before time, actually.

Shawn, I believe the locals have all been spoiled by the availability of the Murray's Grand Cru in town. As for myself, I was spoiled with a growler of the same on Christmas eve, and it was DEElicious!

BTW, I tasted the OSH off the hand-pump in Balmain, on an AHB Easter pub crawl a few years back. Highly recommended.


----------

